# Bank transfers?



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 4, 2013)

For our trip to Tuscany later this year I'm starting to book accommodations.  For our 2 nites in Lucca, we made a deposit with a credit card.  In San Gimignano we want to book La Cappanna di Sovestro, a small b&b well reviewed on Trip Advisor- they want a one nite deposit via bank transfer.  Then for 3 nites in Florence, I've found a lovely apartment (340794ha)via  VRBO- this owner wants a one night deposit via bank transfer plus on arrival a euro250 cash security deposit!  I've vetted the two lodgings that want bank transfers- not too worried about the b&b because it's under 100US, but I'm seriously rethinking the Florence rental.

Any advice or opinions?  Thanks! BTW, neither RCI nor DAE (gold member) has come through with any matches to ongoing searches.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 4, 2013)

Wonder if they would take PayPal? Sort of a ersatz bank transfer.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 4, 2013)

Bank transfers involve fees on both ends.  Make sure you know what those are.


----------



## senorak (Mar 4, 2013)

For renting our apartment in London, I found it much easier to use paypal.  tried the bank transfer first.....fees involved on both ends.....and the paperwork was lengthy and involved several phone calls back & forth between my local bank, main branch and myself.  (The owner of the apartment in London had provided all the necessary routing & account numbers, but it was still a huge hassle).  The owner suggested paypal, which still has fees, but not nearly as large as those the bank was going to charge, and the transaction was so easy.
BTW....I found my rental on Tripadvisor, (and it was also listed on holidaylettings).  I liked that there wasn't a security deposit upon arrival.  Just the initial deposit and balance due end of May, (trip is mid July).

DEB


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 5, 2013)

*Problem half-solved!*

I wish the owner of the small b&b near San Gimignano Italy would use paypal.  I did find another vrbo in Florence for less money, no extras such as cleaning fee and no cash security deposit that takes a cc for deposit only- just as a good hotel will!  Our rental last summer in Rome used paypal for the deposit, as did most of the private tours we booked when on a Med cruise.

May have to find another San Gimi accommodation if the one night's rental deposit proves to be too much hassle.


----------

